

The K&R (R&K) of Strength Training - chasingsparks
http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Programming-Strength-Training-Rippetoe/dp/0976805413

======
chasingsparks
After being in a cast for three months, I am painfully out of shape. A friend
who is a professional weight lifter recommended this book. I read it last week
and was _very, very impressed._ There have been a few of "get in shape"
threads on HN recently -- this is my recommendation.

Rippetoe and Kilgore have the hacker's mindset.

